
Andreessen Horowitz Leads $68m Series A in Sandbox VR - sethbannon
https://a16z.com/2019/01/28/sandbox-vr/
======
RNeff
Wow, three different ways to blast and kill things. How silly. San Mateo is
not a San Francisco location. Wow, six people stand in a circle, what fun. How
much does it cost?

The Muybridge photographic experiments were at Leland Stanford's Stock Farm,
now Stanford University. There is a metal plate celebrating the work at the
barn.

